# Nothing gets rid of rabbit urine smell



## briennap (Jan 6, 2016)

Anyone else have this problem? I've used natures miracle, other carpet cleaners, white vinegar, nothing gets the smell of rabbit pee out of my carpets. I'm frustrated what should I do??


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 7, 2016)

Which natures miracles have you used?
How long ago was the carpet urinated on?
Are you sure you found all the locations?


----------



## lydzzx (Jan 7, 2016)

have you tried jeyes Fluid 
it works for my 2 rabbits, but make sure that you let it dry and air the space before letting them back into it

it kills all of the bacteria and the smell is iliminated


----------



## briennap (Jan 7, 2016)

Watermelons said:


> Which natures miracles have you used?
> How long ago was the carpet urinated on?
> Are you sure you found all the locations?




I used just the regular natures miracle, and I clean up the spots every time I see them but it's been their carpet under their cages for a year now. And yes they only pee in front of each other cages, perfect litter manners for the rest of the house. But no matter how much I clean the spots or the carpet, if you're in that area the whole carpet just smells like urine /:


----------



## briennap (Jan 7, 2016)

Watermelons said:


> Which natures miracles have you used?
> How long ago was the carpet urinated on?
> Are you sure you found all the locations?




I used just the regular natures miracle, and I clean up the spots every time I see them but it's been their carpet under their cages for a year now. And yes they only pee in front of each other cages, perfect litter manners for the rest of the house. But no matter how much I clean the spots or the carpet, if you're in that area the whole carpet just smells like urine /:


----------



## briennap (Jan 7, 2016)

I used just the regular natures miracle, and I clean up the spots every time I see them but it's been their carpet under their cages for a year now. And yes they only pee in front of each other cages, perfect litter manners for the rest of the house. But no matter how much I clean the spots or the carpet, if you're in that area the whole carpet just smells like urine /:


----------



## briennap (Jan 7, 2016)

lydzzx said:


> have you tried jeyes Fluid
> it works for my 2 rabbits, but make sure that you let it dry and air the space before letting them back into it
> 
> it kills all of the bacteria and the smell is iliminated




No I've never heard of that, can you get it at pet stores?


----------



## lydzzx (Jan 7, 2016)

you can get it at most household stores
dilute it with water as well


----------



## lydzzx (Jan 7, 2016)

you could also try shake & vac products 
or steam cleaning the carpet


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 7, 2016)

If their just pieces of carpet under cages only, toss em and get new ones.

I have a feeling youve missed a spot and/or havent gone deep/wide enough.
I like the red natures miracle advanced from the dog section. Then go over spots again with my hand held carpet cleaner using a peroxide solution in the sprayer. I hate the smell of vinegar.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 7, 2016)

If it is wall-to-wall carpet, it's possible that the urine has soaked down to the carpet padding below the carpet. If that is the case, cleaning the carpet above won't necessarily reach the padding below.


----------



## JBun (Jan 7, 2016)

I'll second the peroxide. I have to regularly wash pee soaked towels from my disabled rabbit. Tons of laundry soap or vinegar didn't really get rid of the pee smell. I found that adding peroxide to the wash made the biggest difference. So that or an oxygenated cleaning product may do the trick for you.


----------



## ladysown (Jan 7, 2016)

They are peeing on the carpet in front of each others cages???

Then put something different in front of their cages. Seriously. REMOVE the problem. Put something there that is easy to clean and manage.


----------



## briennap (Jan 8, 2016)

I would remove the problem but there's other furniture on the carpet and I can't scratch the wood floors by having no carpet. And I have blocked off the area in front of the cages but that doesn't help me with the fact that the carpet smells right now still from previous accidents...that's what I was asking for help with; just getting the smell out.


----------



## lydzzx (Jan 8, 2016)

briennap said:


> I would remove the problem but there's other furniture on the carpet and I can't scratch the wood floors by having no carpet. And I have blocked off the area in front of the cages but that doesn't help me with the fact that the carpet smells right now still from previous accidents...that's what I was asking for help with; just getting the smell out.


 

Try carpet cleaner and see if it makes a difference 

THERE IS NO NEED TO REMOVE THE PROBLEM BECAUSE THE RABBITS WILL DO IT SOMEWHERE ELSE WHEN YOU GET RID OF THE SMELL


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 8, 2016)

If its just an area rug, replace it....

Its not being cleaned properly from the sounds of it. Youre likely missing spots which is why there is still a smell.

Any mess needs an area twice its size treated and cleaned. Regular carpet needs to be soaked so the underlay gets treated as well.
Since youre using area carpet you need to lift it up and clean the floor under it. Put some plastic down and SOAK the carpet with the treatment. 
I would use some Natures Miracle Advanced (red bottle) and leave it on about an hour, ensuring it doesnt dry up. Then scrub and either use a carpet cleaner or towels to sop up the wetness. Do again with a peroxide water mix. 

You always want to test what you put on carpet in a hidden spot, make sure it doesnt ruin the carpet.

The NM advanced was the only thing that took out a nasty brown stain from my white carpet where my dog had a very large diarrhea accident. Whoops!

Same issue at my mothers house. Large area rug under the dining room table on laminate floor. We put our eldest dog down 4 or so years ago... (cant remember when...) in her last months she would poop in the house and not know it. Which for a senile dog like her meant she would circle through the dining room and kitchen 100x a day and if she pooped she ground it in to whatever she walked on which in this case meant the dining room carpet. 
If i caught her id clean it right away. Scrub the surface and use my doggie cleaner and what not. Then polish it off with some lysol wipes because i like CLEAN. 
1.5yrs ago our other senior dog was PTS, again before that he would have the occasional accident and some would end up on that carpet.
We would always clean.
Last year we addopted an adult dog who had good potty habbits but every so often my parents would wake up and find she pooped on the rug..... again cleaned.
My mom just got a new puppy in november.... hmmm he potty trained very fast. But every so often guess what.....
So not that long ago while my mom was cleaning up a puppy mess she tells me she moved stuff and lifted the carpet up. This is an insanely heavy carpet too i might add. 
She said the stains and smell under the carpet were INSANE. The carpet looked and smelt fine from up top which is why we never bothered to lift it up. We always used various stain and odor eliminators religiously. I would even sniff test when the area dried. But it was never enough. We rarely use the dining room anyway. 
But this means you HAVE to ensure what you clean penetrates 100%.
The dogs knew the area still smelt like a potty zone we didnt.
I dont live there and even going back to visit, you would never smell any funky smells in the house. (Like when you go in a house thats not yours it always smells different)


----------



## briennap (Jan 8, 2016)

Watermelons said:


> If its just an area rug, replace it....
> 
> Its not being cleaned properly from the sounds of it. Youre likely missing spots which is why there is still a smell.
> 
> ...




That's a good idea to put the plastic under it and soak the carpet I will definitely be trying that...it's a decent sized area rug which in retail would cost around $150 which is why I was trying to salvage it cause they'd probably just pee on a new one as well. But if I can get the smell out and still use this one for their area that would be ideal. Thanks for all the advice I will be trying these tips!


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 8, 2016)

Pick up a hard bristle scrub brush and use that as well when you clean. I have a brush set aside just for carpet accidents. Makes a huge difference scrubbing vs just using towels/paper towels.

I like to soak the area (and i really mean just drown it) wait an hour or whatever. Use my scrub brush. Then vacuum up the excess moisture with my bissel carpet cleaner. Spray my peroxide mix. Give another scrub. Suck up all the moisture and let dry. Then cross my fingers and hope the stain is gone lol.

But you really do need to get down to the bottom of the carpet. Youd be surprised how easily urine penetrates carpet and how difficult it is for cleaners to penetrate. Just to make your life difficult.


----------

